# Turbo ing at 100K miles



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

I am seriously considering slaping on a turbo kit. I have close to 100K miles on my car. Is it too late to put one on? 

How many miles do you guys have on yours?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

james120 said:


> I am seriously considering slaping on a turbo kit. I have close to 100K miles on my car. Is it too late to put one on?
> 
> How many miles do you guys have on yours?


many people have done it before. Before you do turbo your car, do a compression test, a leak down test and make sure you take care of any issues that you have. As long as you run a proper system and get the JWT to properly manange your Air/Fuels, it should be safe.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I turboe'd mine at 83K


----------



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

Slapped on my turbo at 193,000 miles. She purrs like a kitten.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Ordered the hotshot kit, brakes, clutch, rims, flywheel, exhaust at 103k (compression test was good). As soon as I got the parts my engine starts making a clanking at idle. My front seal went and lost oil pressure for the timing chain tensioner. The slack in the chain stripped a couple teeth off my intake cam sprocket which caused the clanking. So rather than deal with my old engine I swaped in a 30k 98 GA16. Replaced front and rear main seals, new PCV, fuel filter, plugs, cap & rotor, flyweel, clutch, redline oil in the tranny, brakes. Runs great. I have now collected all the parts to install my kit... just need to find the time.

First thing, do a compression test. My advice to you is to then do a little tune up before you even start buying parts. Replace these items if unless they still relatively new:

PCV
fuel filter
cap & rotor
plugs
synthetic oil in the engine

Check timing chain tensioner!!  Now she'll be purring like a kitten. Next install these items:

JWT turbo clutch
replace the front & rear main seals this time
redline oil in the tranny
lightweight flywheel (optional)

Brake upgrade (at least AD22VF's)
rear brake job
SS lines (optional)

You dont have to buy everyting at once... take your time and do it right. Your 100k motor will be fine is its been taken care of and give it a good tune up before you turbo it.


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks alot guys...man only if someone can give me a turbo kit for free..=)


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

james120 said:


> thanks alot guys...man only if someone can give me a turbo kit for free..=)


I think you missed the point of my post.  Let me rephrase your current statement and your next few.  

"Man only if someone can give me a compression test for free."
then
"Man only if someone can give me a tune up for free."
then
"Man only if someone can give me clutch & brakes for free."
then
"Man only if someone can give me MAF, ECU, 370cc's for free."
then
"Man only if someone can give me a turbo kit for free."


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

I have a K26 turbo that bolts right up to the stock manifold, needs new bearings, 50 bucks and its yours... Only problem, you'll need to use your manifold upside down, so no hood. No exhaust pipe either, which is actually good cuz it revs faster. It does use an external wastegate, but maxes out at 21psi anyway and you'll never overspin it cuz it's a bit big, so just run a lot of boost and hang on for the wild ride!. Double your fuel pressure by overvolting the pump and rigging your fuel regulator. Your mixture will suck, but who cares, it's only WOT that matters.
Clutch, just pull super hard springs from some Chevy, should do the trick.
Then pour some nitromethane and xylene in your fuel (high-octane avgas, of course), and you're good to go!
BTW, don't need no brake upgrade if you remove some interior, trunk, front quarter panels and maybe the roof and some windows, too. Don't forget, AC is for girls, so is the power steering.
A sentra doin' 0-60 in under 5 seconds for under a hundred dollars! YES, YOU CAN DO IT, TOO!!! Buy my ultimate dragster on a budget guide NOW!!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
[disclaimer] Don't try that at home. [/disclaimer]

No, really, going with Megasquirt, DSM injectors and home-made components (provided you have the tools and the skills) will save you at least 2 grand right there. I expect to complete my project under a thousand, the initial stage of it, that is


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> I have a K26 turbo that bolts right up to the stock manifold, needs new bearings, 50 bucks and its yours... Only problem, you'll need to use your manifold upside down, so no hood. No exhaust pipe either, which is actually good cuz it revs faster. It does use an external wastegate, but maxes out at 21psi anyway and you'll never overspin it cuz it's a bit big, so just run a lot of boost and hang on for the wild ride!. Double your fuel pressure by overvolting the pump and rigging your fuel regulator. Your mixture will suck, but who cares, it's only WOT that matters.
> Clutch, just pull super hard springs from some Chevy, should do the trick.
> Then pour some nitromethane and xylene in your fuel (high-octane avgas, of course), and you're good to go!
> BTW, don't need no brake upgrade if you remove some interior, trunk, front quarter panels and maybe the roof and some windows, too. Don't forget, AC is for girls, so is the power steering.
> ...



Hate to break it to you sparky but the manifold will not swap upside down. You would have to re-drill it as the bolt holes have a different pattern top and bottom.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Petrovich said:


> I have a K26 turbo that bolts right up to the stock manifold, needs new bearings, 50 bucks and its yours... Only problem, you'll need to use your manifold upside down, so no hood. No exhaust pipe either, which is actually good cuz it revs faster. It does use an external wastegate, but maxes out at 21psi anyway and you'll never overspin it cuz it's a bit big, so just run a lot of boost and hang on for the wild ride!. Double your fuel pressure by overvolting the pump and rigging your fuel regulator. Your mixture will suck, but who cares, it's only WOT that matters.
> Clutch, just pull super hard springs from some Chevy, should do the trick.
> Then pour some nitromethane and xylene in your fuel (high-octane avgas, of course), and you're good to go!
> BTW, don't need no brake upgrade if you remove some interior, trunk, front quarter panels and maybe the roof and some windows, too. Don't forget, AC is for girls, so is the power steering.
> ...


i only forsee bad things with that idea. something in the lines of goin boom.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> I have a K26 turbo that bolts right up to the stock manifold, needs new bearings, 50 bucks and its yours... Only problem, you'll need to use your manifold upside down, so no hood. No exhaust pipe either, which is actually good cuz it revs faster. It does use an external wastegate, but maxes out at 21psi anyway and you'll never overspin it cuz it's a bit big, so just run a lot of boost and hang on for the wild ride!. Double your fuel pressure by overvolting the pump and rigging your fuel regulator. Your mixture will suck, but who cares, it's only WOT that matters.
> Clutch, just pull super hard springs from some Chevy, should do the trick.
> Then pour some nitromethane and xylene in your fuel (high-octane avgas, of course), and you're good to go!
> BTW, don't need no brake upgrade if you remove some interior, trunk, front quarter panels and maybe the roof and some windows, too. Don't forget, AC is for girls, so is the power steering.
> ...


Do you have any idea what is involded in setting up and tuning using the Megasquirt... I think you are gonna be in for a BIG surprise.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

wes said:


> Hate to break it to you sparky but the manifold will not swap upside down. You would have to re-drill it as the bolt holes have a different pattern top and bottom.


Ok, true, just checked, you're right. Somebody had me confused.
Well, in this case, turn the turbo towards the radiator. O yeah, you'll have to pull the radiator outside, then. Which will, in turn, make the car look immensly manly. See, I have a solution for everything, and it gets better every minute!


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

dundee said:


> Do you have any idea what is involded in setting up and tuning using the Megasquirt... I think you are gonna be in for a BIG surprise.


If I can solder together a Spectrum 128 (using a bag of chips, no pun intended), a radio, and an amplifier, i can probably solder a ~100-part kit on a single board where everything is labeled and bagged in separate bags... And if I can tune guitars, bicycle gears (no easy task, I tell you!), carburetors, and o yeah, the great and holy K-Jetronic fuel injection system, I can probably tune a friggin calculator with automotive ambitions, as well. My hands don't grow out of my arse, you know. 
And just in case I have any trouble, I'll ask this guy:
http://www.msefi.com/viewtopic.php?t=4774
 I'm not the first, and I sure hope not to be the last.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> i only forsee bad things with that idea. something in the lines of goin boom.


That's the idea! 
Life is hard, but, luckily, it's short.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> Ok, true, just checked, you're right. Somebody had me confused.
> Well, in this case, turn the turbo towards the radiator. O yeah, you'll have to pull the radiator outside, then. Which will, in turn, make the car look immensly manly. See, I have a solution for everything, and it gets better every minute!


You have a percieved solution, when you actually put the radiator outside and have room for an IC let me know. Can be done, but more work than it's worth .


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

wes said:


> You have a percieved solution, when you actually put the radiator outside and have room for an IC let me know. Can be done, but more work than it's worth .


Who needs an intercooler when you're running Avgas + ghetto octane booster 

BTW, on a serious note, the 924 that I'm working on right now doesn't have an intercooler at all, and people are getting up to 1 BAR of boost on those things with no intercooler installed. Although it does have 7.something compression ratio...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> Who needs an intercooler when you're running Avgas + ghetto octane booster
> 
> BTW, on a serious note, the 924 that I'm working on right now doesn't have an intercooler at all, and people are getting up to 1 BAR of boost on those things with no intercooler installed. Although it does have 7.something compression ratio...


And that applies to a turbo GA16 how?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

205000 miles on my KA, and its going to be turboed... gotta blow this thing up the right way to get my new KA


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

wes said:


> And that applies to a turbo GA16 how?


Well, for starters, the above means that you don't need an intercooler if you run low or even medium boost. In fact, a timing retardation should be good - even with the hot oil-cooled K26 at .7 of a BAR, intake air temperatures at the throttle body rarely exceed 60-70 degrees C, which can sometimes be observed in the hotter parts of this planet anyway  
Now, given that GA16 is inherently detonation-resistant, you could perhaps run it up until stock MAF sensor maxes out, without an intercooler. 
It's just that I often hear people screaming "you need an intercooler or you'll blow up the engine!" when someone says, "I want to run a 5psi supercharger on my Taurus..." 
As far as sticking to the topic, I'd tend to think that someone turbocharging a 100k+ vechicle would be interested in how he can save money... not doing too much boost and saving the pains of getting a $500 reprogrammed ECU and a $300 intercooler is one of the solutions. Will ease the pain for the tired old engine, too. 
OTOH, I've seen those things doing 300k miles and not being tired at all...


----------



## TurboMonk (Apr 7, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> many people have done it before. Before you do turbo your car, do a compression test, a leak down test and make sure you take care of any issues that you have. As long as you run a proper system and get the JWT to properly manange your Air/Fuels, it should be safe.


Couldn't have said it better myself. :thumbup:


----------

